# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές GSM / GPS / Tablet >  >  messenger app προβλημα στο tablet

## kleima

Το messenger διαγραφτηκε απο μονο του,χωρις δικη μου εντολη.
Το εκανα εγκατασταση ξανα,αλλα μου ενφανιζε μηνυμα,αδυναμα εγκαταστασης εφαρμογης.
Εβαλα το mesenger lite,αλλα δεν εχει τις ιδιες δυνατοτητες.
Εκανα επαναφορα εγκαταστασεων,ξανα εγκατασταση εφαρμογων,μου ενφανιζει παλυ το μηνυμα,αδυναμια εγκαταστασης.
Τι φταιει,τι πρεπεινα κανω;

----------


## nick1974

μαλλον το ταμπλετ παλιωσε και δεν υποστηριζεται πια.
Στα lenovo ειναι πολυ συνηθισμενο να σταματανε μια μερα οι αναβαθμησεις των εφαρμογων της google

----------


## giannakis1983

Εχω απο σημερα το ιδιο προβλημα με το κινητο μου... Πιθανών μετα απο αναβάθμιση.
Δεν θα ασχοληθώ γιατι το εχω εχω και στο αλλο κινητο....
Δοκίμασε να μπεις στο en.uptodown.com και κατέβασε 1-2 εκδώσεις πιο πριν και κανε την εγκατάσταση .
Λογικά θα δουλεψει. Απενεργοποίησε και τα update για το messenger.

----------


## nick1974

> Εχω απο σημερα το ιδιο προβλημα με το κινητο μου... Πιθανών μετα απο αναβάθμιση.
> Δεν θα ασχοληθώ γιατι το εχω εχω και στο αλλο κινητο....
> Δοκίμασε να μπεις στο en.uptodown.com και κατέβασε 1-2 εκδώσεις πιο πριν και κανε την εγκατάσταση .
> Λογικά θα δουλεψει. Απενεργοποίησε και τα update για το messenger.



στα ταμπλετακια της Lenovo παντως δε δουλευει αυτο ουτε για το messenger ουτε για το youtube, αλλα ας δοκιμασει, δε χανει τιποτα

----------


## kleima

Ευχαριστω.αυριο θα δοκιμασω και θα σας πω,τι εγινε.
Καλο  βραδυ

----------

